# TvKarte

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Habe mir eine neue TV Karte zugelegt. Läuft wieder nicht. Kennt jemand eine analoge TV Karte mit Hardwaredecoder, die unter Linux funktioniert?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Was soll sie denn können? Die alten Haupauge WinTV-PCI gehen ganz ohne Probleme. Analog TV mit Mono Sound. Wenn man nen Receiver vorschaltet und von dort per S-Video/Koax in die TV-Karte und den Sound direkt in die Soundkarte steckt, dann geht auch digital mit Stereo. Wenn man genug input/output Buchsen auf der Soundkarte hat geht sicher auch 5.1.

Habe lspci meiner Karte grad nicht hier aber die heißt "WinTV-PCI" und hat nen bt878 oder b848 chipsatz, beide gehen unter Linux ohne Probleme.[/code]

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Habe mir eine neue TV Karte zugelegt. Läuft wieder nicht. Kennt jemand eine analoge TV Karte mit Hardwaredecoder, die unter Linux funktioniert?

 

da bleibt eigentlich nur die WinTV PVR350 (DualTuner, Hardware MPEG2 DE- und Encoding). Da du ja auch aus Berlin kommst, hier mal ein preislicher Hinweis  :Wink: 

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=3852&Shop=0

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe gerade eine Hauppauge Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1300 gekauft. Normal habe ich unter WindowsXP analog Empfang und DVB-T 4 !!! Sender. Mit DVB-T Eigenbau Antenne http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_Antennen und hier http://www.qxm.de/digitalewelt/20040517-111208?com=1 habe ich c.a 15 Sender. Mein Sohn empfängt mit Laptop bei uns im Wohnzimmer mit USB Karte über 30 Sender. Unter Linux geht analog gar nichts. Dachte, wenn ich mich vorher schlau mache, klappt das. Und angeblich sollte sie mit einem Patch von linuxtv-org funktionieren. 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Hauppauge_HVR_1300

----------

## bbgermany

Also ich habe 2x die WinTV PVR150MCE am laufen. Keine Probleme damit "mehr" unter Linux. Für den DVB-T Empfang hatte ich ne TwinHan DTV. Ich hab nie versucht beides gleichzeitig zu betreiben, es sollte theoretisch aber möglich sein.

Leider habe ich die Karte, die du da beschreibst nicht, sonst könnte ich mal schaun wo das Problem herkommt  :Smile: 

MfG Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Hallo
> 
> Habe mir eine neue TV Karte zugelegt. Läuft wieder nicht. Kennt jemand eine analoge TV Karte mit Hardwaredecoder, die unter Linux funktioniert? 
> ...

 

Habe seitenweise Threads, daß die Karte nicht funktioniert. Und das Hardware MPEG2 DE- und Encoding funktioniert ist wohl auch nicht zu erwarten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe jetzt die Cinergy 1200 DVB-T  und die USB DVB-T Receiver Cinergy-T2 gefunden. Die USB DVB-T Receiver Cinergy-T2  gefällt mir besser. Habe mir aber sagen lassen, das es für Aufnhmen besser ist eine PCI Karte zu kaufen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Hallo
> 
> Habe mir eine neue TV Karte zugelegt. Läuft wieder nicht. Kennt jemand eine analoge TV Karte mit Hardwaredecoder, die unter Linux funktioniert? 
> ...

 

Habe gerade gesehen, das es bei gxine noch Optionen für diese Karte gibt. Weiß jemand, ob die wirklich unter Linux funktioniert?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

check doch mal das HowTo: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto

MfG. Stefan

PS: Ein Freund in den Staaten hat die PVR350 mit NTSC und MythTV am laufen. http://www.beyondabstraction.net/

----------

## marc

Die Hauppauge WinTV-PVR laufen einwandfrei unter Linux.

Habe selber eine.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/IVTV

Den Wiki-eintrag habe ich zwar recht kurz gehalten, sollte aber verständlich sein. Sind ja genügend Links dabei.

Und die Treiber sind in Portage.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Meine ursprüngliche Karte sollte auch lt. Gentoo Wiki funktionieren. Hat sie aber nur mehr schlecht als recht.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

nur mal so zur Info.

Wenn die Treiber laufen sollte die Karte auch alle Sender Empfangen.

Das hier bei den TV Karte manche Sender nicht empfangen werden,

liegt teilweise am schlechten Empfaenger und teilweise auch

an den Antennen.

Meist sind doch die TV Karten recht bescheiden in der Aufbereitung

der Signale.

Das du 15 Sender empfaengst hoert sich fuer mich nach der Antenne an.

Du schreibst, dass du mit der selbstgebauten Antenne 15 Sender empfaengst.

Das liegt dadran, dass du mit der Antenne nur einen Frequenzbereich abdeckst.

Also nur VHF oder UHF kommt drauf an wie du die gebaut hast.

Wenn du noch eine zweite Antenne baust fuer den anderen Bereich, empfaengst

du den Rest vielleicht auch noch.

Allerdings frag mich nicht wie man mit einer Antenne zwei verschiedene Frequenzbereiche

empfaengt.

Es ist moeglich, aber das zu bauen keine Ahnung.

Baust du eine Antenne fuer 440 MHz ist der Frequenberich von 880 MHz abgedeckt,

da hier die doppelte Frequenz vorliegt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

